# Dragging up



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

This will not end well......


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

There are A holes everywhere. Some of the good ole boys think that they should be hard because learning was hard for them. Going through the HR routine will only get you branded.
My suggestion change companies for some reason you can create or find.
I used to work for a guy that I kept telling him I did not want his job and did not want to do anything more than my job and keep the place running. He gave me every crap job that came down the pike. I changed schedules so I only had to see him 6 days a month. 18 months later I quit when it hurt him the most.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Arsenal said:


> Local One JW here with only 7 years in the trade. Does anyone experience Foreman that like to talk trash or gets borderline disrespectful... Anywho I've seen a lot of BS, but I get the feeling that Local One is just a rough bunch but I haven't worked in other Locals.
> 
> I've seen guys work harder when foreman talk **** etc. I just want to lay down it doesn't work for me. Maybe Im sensitive or whatever.
> 
> Anyone have opinion and experience dealing with foreman now that I'm well into the journeyman side of things and no longer an apprentice?


You’re a JW… act like one. Yes him to death but keep calm and carry on. Smile at him a lot. And then study the labor history chapter on the Woolies. Give him 8 for 8, if he says work faster say sure but dont. It’s not safe to rush it on a construction site, it’s the wrong attitude. When youre

Malicious compliance. Work to the rule.
Remember you make your own conditions.

understand i’m telling you all this under the assumption that you are a regular average typical every day IBEW journeyman electrician.

On the other hand… I have known a few apprentices who somehow thought that getting into Local 3 meant they could put their feet up and smoke cigarettes all day long. I have met apprentices who came off a job that was in its finishing stage air-conditioned or heated, closed in, carpeted and painted… Or apprentices and journeyman who came from a job site where they sat on dragline buckets or spackle buckets all day wearing their headphones listening to tunes punching down on carpeted floors . They took lunch in office tower cafeterias subsidized by the company they were subcontracted to work for. But then they show up to a deck job like I’m on or they show up to a seven hour a day no overtime schools construction project that I’m on, or they show up to work the second shift on a training floor job that’s running 24 seven and are appalled to find out they’re not going to be making overtime rate because shift pay for the second shift is a 10% differential … And then all you get is attitude. In any of the situation‘s.

So I can’t know whether your foreman is out of line and a screaming hothead, a fireman as opposed to a foreman who might be good at putting out problems that crop up here and there but not really good at planning which would’ve prevented those problems from cropping up in the first place , or, you are one of those third rate journeyman who everyone has a problem with and has a problem with everyone else, because if the real problem here is you, then nothing anybody here tells you about how to handle this problem is going to work.

But if the problem is the foreman , follow my advice I gave at the beginning of my reply.


----------



## Arsenal FC (10 mo ago)

I like that you said, "If the problem is me" I appreciate that because the company I was in fact having a problem with and it as been resolved. I got into the Union at 30 years old so I have outside experience with other industries so there is that... It could be me... I am a hard worker and at times I don't always like the BS etc. but what is the def. of a "third rate journeyman?"

Cheers



Cheers


----------



## Arsenal FC (10 mo ago)

joe-nwt said:


> This will not end well......


You are right I quit..


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Arsenal said:


> You are right I quit..


Then spin the wheel brother, or travel!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Arsenal said:


> I like that you said, "If the problem is me" I appreciate that because the company I was in fact having a problem with and it as been resolved. I got into the Union at 30 years old so I have outside experience with other industries so there is that... It could be me... I am a hard worker and at times I don't always like the BS etc. but what is the def. of a "third rate journeyman?"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


I guess what I mean by third rate journeyman is a journeyman who I would rather replace with any other person in the world that is randomly chosen off the street.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I've worked for a few foreman that come from the "you gotta be an arseholl, to get things done or gain respect" school of thought.

The ones I ran into, had kids my age at the time.

When the yelling and belittling began I shut them down quick.

"I'm not your kid, and I damn sure not your wife.

If you have a problem at home, I suggest you leave it there.

I'm a journeyman electrician, here to do a job.

Tell me what you want done, and how you want it done, and I'll get it done.

May I get back to work now?"

Respect is generally earned but, sometimes you need to demand it.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

It works on some, not on others. When you learn only ONE tool like a hammer, you go around thinking everything is a nail and can be treated that way. If they don’t get a hint get them run off.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Those formen still around? I’d play ball and plan your next move.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I was taught a trick years ago. Find something on the foreman's face and focus on it. 
Have a internal discussion with yourself about what ever you have seen to focus on. (how the hell did that zit get that big, I wonder if he feeds it, etc)

Try not to laugh unless hes got eye brows that look like two caterpillars trying to dry hump when hes mad as hell. 

Can't stay upset at a foreman that makes you smile every time he comes talks to you.


----------

